# Weird things.



## Palladium (Apr 28, 2008)

Noxx, Remember the other day when we had a problem with the links. Like one person said it worked while it would not work for the next person. 

Earlier GSP's avatar disappeared from the board while i was reading his post. Then i went to edit Aflac's sig line and the sig line was gone. Then it came back. :? 

Anyone else notice anything weird :?:


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Ralph,

The link problem is well known. It's associated with the 'www' prefix to the hyperlink.

Check these two identical links and tell me if they both work the same:

Link without www

Link with www

Both links 'point' to the same topic, but one takes you to the Index instead of the correct topic. The one that works depends on which web address is in your address bar; 

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com 

or

http://goldrefiningforum.com


Nothing magical, just a problem with the domain registration.

Steve


----------

